# Loco Moco My Way



## Vermin999 (Apr 7, 2012)

We have a new couple that moved right next door.










Made some fried rice using leftovers from the Chicken Pot BBQ I made the other night.





Burgers and gravy





Eggs





Eggs over burger over fried rice.





Then smother the whole thing with gravy. YUMMM!!!! Thanks for looking!!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 7, 2012)

Stop that V, my diet won't stand it ... Wow that looks scrumptious.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 8, 2012)

Holy sweet sh#t, that is the best looking hangover cure I have ever seen MMMMMMM!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought at first you were going to cook those birds up!    Great looking burgers.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2012)

That looks great!  Like a Garbage Plate!!  I'd eat that but I would have to sit on my throne while I ate it!  LOL


----------



## Griff (Apr 8, 2012)

I'd eat that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2012)

Griff said:
			
		

> I'd eat that in a heartbeat.




yes, but I believe that was the problem.


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks great as usual V but I think my heart would stop beating if I hammered that plate down. Sure would like to give a shot though


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks good. Now you could cut the rice and add a couple of dove breastes on mine. Thanks.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW!  I want seconds.

BOB


----------



## Griff (Apr 12, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly.


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 15, 2012)

Dude you never stop amazing me!


----------

